# Pre-Delivery Inspection Question



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi folks I am hoping you can help to build a list of questions and things to check on the Outbacks when taking delivery. When I bought the camper I met with the service manager and checked their shop out, met the service tech that works on the Outbacks. They told me to plan for a minimum 1.5 hours for my walk through and asked me to wear some grubbies (all in all a good sign). I told them I had a PDI I check list I would be using, and they asked me to fax it in advance so they could be ready (impressed me once again).

In addition to the PDI check list there are some issues that the Outbacks have had, as with any trailer I suppose. I've begun a list and would really appreciate your help in what to look for during the inspection that you found out later.

Here is my list:
 Gray and black tank labels were installed in reverse positions
 Fenders not attached to center support
 AC breakers were labeled wrong
 Damaged Bed seals from rain catcher
 Wrong size mattress on lower bunks
 Crushed air duct (fill water tank, turn on AC and check)
 Check size or return air cover


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

No other thoughts huh?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Y-Guy,

You will do fine at the delivery inspection. Just ask questions if you do not fully understand something. I did the same thing you did...I read nearly every post on this website and then compiled a list of things to check. Remember, you have a 2-year warranty. You can't possibly account for every little detail during the inspection.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check it over really good for water leaks/rain. I found the skylight to be leaking during my PDI, amongst other minor items. Operate all systems, and look at and touch everything. They will jump through hoops when you find some problems during the inspection.

You can find checklists at the sites below:

Checklists
RV Basics
Checklists

Or search some of the RV sites such as RV.net for a PDI or Pre delivery inspection checklist.

Good luck!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have a good PDI just knowing the outbacks have had a few issues I was trying to pick up on anything special to the Outbacks that I might have missed. Rather catch them now before I pick it up than have to take it back in or run into problems on a long trip this spring.

Friday afternoon is the pick up day so I'm sure come Saturday I'll have more questions.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My Outback is the first TT I have ever owned and I remember my PDI being a bit overwhelming with the amount of information they were throwing at me. I was so caught up in trying to make sure I knew how everything operated that I saved the detailed inspection until I got home. Lucky for me my dealer is only about 10 miles away from me. It sounds like you are working with a good dealer and I am sure they will take care of anything that does not flush out of the PDI.

I cannot remember what model you are getting, but if it has a sofa slide I would have them run it in and out several times. I also discovered just this week when I took my Outback to the dealer that I had a leak at the antenna crank. I have also had leaks at both doors of the front pass through storage.

Good luck


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

My dealer actually made a video that he gave to every person buying a TT. It shows how evrything works, how to maintain stuff, etc. I thought that was a great idea


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea! 
The antenae crank! 
Add that to your list of things to check. 
You may have to watch for it in a rain shower.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great tips! Thanks.


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Randy
Does Keystone now give a 2 year warranty? Because I only recieved a 1 year warranty.








Wood


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

1 Year as far as I know, though many of the components have a longer warranty.

Well thanks for the tips and advice and the posts here. The PDI took a good couple of hours, PDI guy had done a great job going through the camper before - we didn't find an issue. The specific issues that were raised here about problems were some he'd seen before. They check all the black/gray water tanks to make sure they are labeled properly, he said that had been a big problem but Keystone seems to have corrected it now. I didn't fill the tanks yet, its still winterized and since we had **snow** last night I'm glad I didn't dewinterize just yet. He did say they hadn't had problems with the heated ducts but he would contact Keystone. All the seals and caulking looked good around the camper. Though it snowed last night it also rained, I slept in it last night along with my 2 boys. I checked a couple of times to see if anything was leaking and all looked good. I need to read up on the furnace controller, I didn't kick on, but I'm thinking I wasn't pointing it in the right direction. I did get it working by hitting the Emergency button, then all was well. Later on it seemed fine so must have been operator error.

The dealer installs the Equa-li-zer hitch standard so setup went smooth, though I did have them raise the ball up one more notch since it seemed low the first time. But after they did I had a level tow.

Thanks again folks combined your advice and the PDI list and all went well.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

WOOD,

Here is the warranty information I received when I picked up my 2004 26rs:

Rubber Roof..........................12 years
Plumbing Tubing....................10 years
Furnace..................................5 years
A/C........................................2 years
Awning...................................3 years
Microwave..............................3 years
Refrigerator............................3 years
Water Heater..........................2 years
Smoke Detector......................3 years
Water Pump............................2 years
Fiberglass Exterior...................2 years
Steel Frame............................2 years
Axles......................................2 years
TV Antenna.............................2 years
Stove Top Range.....................2 years
Toilet......................................2 years
Everything else........................1 year materials and workmanship

Randy


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Randy
Same here after checking all my info








Wood
P.S. I think Jollymon can take a little kidding (about the tilted picture thing) You think all the blood rushed to his head when he went to bed?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now that you say that, my feet did get pretty cold at night!









Actually, the trailer was perfectly level! It sure doesn't appear that way in the photo though. The site was sloped (down and right), but the photographer (me) must have been holding the camera a little off tilt! It's an optical illusion of sorts.
I remember coming out of the trailer and wishing I had another step! (I think the 2004 Outbacks have a third step now)

Then again, maybe it was too many pre-set up beers!


----------

